# Mathews Genesis Bow?



## dustinh

I am trying to get into bowfishing. Can anybody tell me if the Mathews Genesis Bow is big enough for night fishing or close range shallow water fishing?


----------



## carp_killer

plenty of poundage


----------



## Night Owls

Yes it is . I shoot a PSE Barracuda,it is a 40 pound bow and i turn it down to about 32. Also a good bowfishing bow is the PSE Discovery. They are inexpensive and they work great


----------



## weasle414

Another GREAT bow in general is the Diamond Razor Edge. 40-60 lb draw, fully adjustable draw weight and length without a bow press. I have mine dropped all the way down to 27 lbs and can get full pen on a 30 lb carp 4'-5'+ deep water every shot. It's beautiful and cheap! I think my whole package was around $300-350 2 years ago.


----------



## lesserhunter

weasle, you have to hit the fish before you can get full penetration. you get good penetration on weeds i have been told but often struggle with hitting the fish


----------



## weasle414

Talk to anyone around Montrose and Buffalo who might know me. I'm one quick shootin sumbich with dam good accuracy! The time you're referring to was just me bein ****ty when I was 16 or 17. Don't worry about that crap.


----------



## lesserhunter

I beleive you were 18 or 19 actually. The time im reffering to is this spring. My friend from Battle Lake has bowfished with you a few times


----------



## weasle414

So you wanna have a 2 man tourney when I end up back in MN then? I'll show ya who can't shoot and send ya packin.


----------



## lesserhunter

bring it on!!!!


----------

